# networkmanager fallisce prima connessione ath9k

## Cazzantonio

Sono recentemente passato a networkmanager (prima usavo solo uno script per la connessione), ma ho un problema strano.

Subito dopo il boot, fallisce la prima connessione wireless, dopodiché se lo faccio connettere manualmente ci riesce... non riesco a capire

Il mio unico testo di errore è questo:

```
wlan0: deauthenticating from 30:46:9a:4e:6a:9a by local choice (reason=3)

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
```

e il driver è ath9k

sapete dirmi come debuggare questa cosa?

----------

## djinnZ

Tralasciando le amenità, come già visto qui, sembra che NM abbia un modo tutto suo di gestire le dipendenze (in cambiamento tra le varie versioni) e come richiamare i vari moduli (e credo che tra le versioni cambi molto).

Proverei a lanciarlo manualmente, don demonizzato, con massima verbosità per vedere cosa chiama e con quali parametri. A naso mi viene da pensare che stia tentando di invocare wpa_supplicant con -Dmadwifi piuttosto che -Dwext perché chissà dove è configurato per usare l'estensione sbagliata per default.

A naso.

----------

## Cazzantonio

No lo invoca con -Dwext. Networkmanager da un sacco di problemi dal fatto che incasina tutte le volte (sovrascrivendo) /etc/conf.d/net e /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf. Comunque quella parte di problema l'ho risolta ben prima di postare, e non spiega come mai funzioni al secondo tentativo e non al primo.

Pare, dopo una estesa googolata, che il problema possa risiedere in come il driver ath9k gestisce le frequenze permesse a seconda della regione (il che spiega anche il messaggio sibillino di errore). Ho visto gente che si è messa a patchare direttamente il driver con una patch sviluppata dal progetto openwrt, ma a questo punto la faccenda è diventata un po' troppo laboriosa e mi sono limitato a tirare fuori dal cassetto una scheda intel (ipw5100) che ha funzionato al primo colpo.

Qualunque cosa fosse dipende quindi dal driver, e io ho scelto la soluzione dei codardi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *qualcuno wrote:*   

> In tempi come questi la fuga è l'unico mezzo per mantenersi vivi

  per fare il verso ad un film famoso.

Quello che fa incazzare è che ancora si trova scritto in giro che le atheros sono la migliore scelta... con una 5k e -Dwext ho comunque problemi del genere. Invece di patchare il driver potresti pensare ad un 

```
preup_wlan0 ()          {

                        rfkill unblock 0

                        }

postup_wlan0 ()         {

                        rfkill unblock 0

                        }
```

come sono stato costretto io, ma come convincere NM a gestire correttamente impostazioni del genere e non fracassare gli zebedei alle altre interfacce... è una delle ragioni per cui ho rinunciato ad usarlo.

Tra l'altro non ricordo dove ho trovato che usare il westwood dovrebbe aiutare.

A tempo perso potresti provare.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Magari provo appena ho un po' di tempo... ora avevo semplicemente un po' da lavorare e ho preferito farla breve (visto che comunque avevo una scheda di avanzo).

Solo per sapere, cosa fa rfkill unblock 0?

Network manager comunque, se non offendo nessuno, mi sembra una discreta cagata. Come riuscire ad incasinare la gestione di una cosa semplice come il networking tramite un programma estremamente complicato...

----------

## djinnZ

Nel mio caso la scheda al primo tentativo di negoziazione (che riesca o meno) funziona, ai successivi (o se riavvio il sistema) resta disattivata, così sono costretto a riattivarla.

Nel tuo potrebbe essere necessario un iw reg set IT o qualcosa di simile.

Anche per il mio problema avevo trovato gente che proponeva di fare una patch al kernel, poi ho scoperto che la soluzione è più banale. D'altro canto le funzioni di preup per questo sono state implementate.

Ed NM sospetto anche che tenti di usare iwconfig (che ovviamente non  dovrebbe riuscire a niente)

----------

